# Now Coffee is good for you



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They keep changing their minds about Coffee now they say its good for you.
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20090706/tuk-coffee-could-be-cure-for-dementia-6323e80.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I read somewhere that drinking hot liquids could give you cancer of the oesophagus, I always drink my tea hot, bugger.

Kev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I read somewhere that drinking hot liquids could give you cancer of the oesophagus, I always drink my tea hot, bugger.
> 
> Kev.


Yes they do say that Kev so be careful.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mavis,

I also heard on the radio about a week ago that coffee/well caffeine is now being hailed as cure for male baldness ... whatever next eh!

I couldn't find the BBC link to the news item but this explains what I heard on the radio:

When the window opens scroll down a bit :wink:

http://news.hairlosshelp.com/hair-loss-news/coffee-could-hold-the-cure-for-baldness-says-researcher/

MHS...Rob


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I was told that smoking was good for you as it made you cough and coughing was natures way of strengthening the lungs :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Mavis,
> 
> I also heard on the radio about a week ago that coffee/well caffeine is now being hailed as cure for male baldness ... whatever next eh!
> 
> ...


I thought caffeine caused Impotency maybe its just because you forgot your wife had said yes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Mavis,
> 
> I also heard on the radio about a week ago that coffee/well caffeine is now being hailed as cure for male baldness ... whatever next eh!
> 
> ...


I'm gonna get me a new percolator off Ebay, and put it on me ed., OH you have to drink it, hard choice hair/knackered oesophagus. I think I'll go with hair, always wanted one of these throat mikes.

No offence intended to anyone with cancer.

Kev.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Have you got a DELTIC marine engine in your van then, or did you just like the Avater? :lol: I remember the set up from my training days as a marine engineer,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*I also heard on the radio about a week ago that coffee/well caffeine is now being hailed as cure for male baldness ... whatever next eh! *

Yeah but you feel a Pr*t walking around with a jar of Nescafe strapped to your head :!: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Latest hair dressers accessories are being tested 










MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

It looks like something out of Alice in Wonderland :roll:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

So a proof of this would be to compare the rate of dementia in Italians to the rest of Europe. A typical Italian can easily down 3 to 4 cups of espresso a day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't they start off demented, how would you tell.

Kev.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Don't they start off demented, how would you tell.
> 
> Kev.


Now that's not fair, though I have at times accused my Italian wife of being a bit thick headed.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

All depends on who sponsors the research.

Bet the latest findings were from the Nestle/Typhoo school of research !

If you ask a Butcher the best way to paint your garage, he'll tell you to use a leg of lamb !!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Father in law in care home with advanced dementia, mother in law started with dementia, I can`t remember where i was yesterday. Common to all, we drink coffee.
Mine is decaf though.

Dave P


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Caffe napolitano*

Ciao tutti, well that sorts me out then. My Neapolitan espresso intake reads:
06:00 first wake up cup
06:30 second after toilet/shave cup
08:00 third after internet cup
09:30 fourth before going out for the bread cup
10:30 fifth coming back from bread/****/paper cup
12:00 sixth *** before lunch cup
13:30 seventh after lunch/pre siesta cup
15:00 eighth post siesta cup
17:00 ninth afternoon tea time cup (coffe I mean, not tea!)
20:00 tenth after dinner cup
22:30 eleventh pre bed cup (can't sleep without a coffe) 

saluti,
eddied


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

forgot wot i was going to post now?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

AberdeenAngus said:


> If you ask a Butcher the best way to paint your garage, he'll tell you to use a leg of lamb !!!


consider yourself entered for quote of the day.

kev.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

AberdeenAngus said:


> All depends on who sponsors the research.
> 
> Bet the latest findings were from the Nestle/Typhoo school of research !
> 
> If you ask a Butcher the best way to paint your garage, he'll tell you to use a leg of lamb !!!


I agree there is someone with a vested interest in coffee who has commissioned this "research" Chasper.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*coffee*

Anyone still drink :lol: camp coffee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: coffee*



tinkering said:


> Anyone still drink :lol: camp coffee


Now and again yes as they do still sell it.
But it is good when making Coffee and walnut Cake mmmmm


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> forgot wot i was going to post now?


Something about coffee babe :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SEX is actually good for you to!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> SEX is actually good for you to!


A cup of coffee afterwards instead of a smoke oh Yes! oh yes! oh yes.   
oh sorry i forgot myself there


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: coffee*



tinkering said:


> Anyone still drink :lol: camp coffee


Oooh my Grandad used to drink that.
I can remember the smell even now.

I see it in the shops and keep meaning to buy a bottle but never do.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought camp coffee was the kind you make by dumping ground coffee into a pot of boiling water.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice in a frappé too.

Kev.


----------

